# The daily gripe



## Jillaroo (Jul 24, 2013)

Post whatever has annoyed you in your daily life :notfair::wink::aargh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2013)

It bugs me that the prices of everything is getting higher, and the containers and amounts are getting smaller.  Not everyone notices it, but a simple thing like orange juice went from a 64 ounce container to a 59 ounce, but no break in price, if anything, a price increase.  Same thing with yogurt, dog food, etc. :dollar:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 24, 2013)

Major gripe: How the American public is so ill informed about the do nothing politicians they put in office and their willingness to keep them there, no matter what kind of shenanigans they pull.  They don't seem to get that lack of character and honesty in the candidates personal lives translates into what they will do once they have the power of a government position.  

 No consequences for bad behavior, poor judgement, deceitfulness and  even downright thievery anymore, and all this politically correct Bull***t! drives me up the wall.  

There now!  Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Ooooh good! I've missed this thread.  

Can't think of anything in particular right now, but give it 5 minutes and something's bound to upset me. :glee:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 24, 2013)

_I have noticed that too Seabreeze the packets are stll the same but the contents are less, i have noticed with face moisturiser that the bottom of the jar has a deep hollow which you don't notice unless you upend it, so you are getting less  :aargh:_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

Onya (good for you) OGal, that's the spirit.  We carried on a treat about ours too on the old forum, didn't like to do it here,  but 'nice' to know you're ticked off with your lot too.

Would you be surprised to know that there's a TV show here that takes a look at your politics, a bit tongue in cheek, but they know their stuff.
'Planet America' it's called.  It started up as a bit of prank when your last elections were getting into gear and was to finish with the elections but gathered such a fan base that they kept it going.  I don't see all of them but it's a great comfort to know that we don't have the only borderline morons in the world holding public office.

Some of us are fascinated with your political circus because it's set up and run so very differently to ours.  Unfortunately the candidates aren't all that different at all.  Show ponies, scam artists, and perpetual back bencher troglodytes  who couldn't get employment anywhere else.

The best thing about politics is the fun of whinging about it. :biggrin-new:


----------



## Anne (Jul 24, 2013)

Ugh...degenerate politicians, higher prices; I"m with you all.  Yup, less product, same or higher price; I noticed in some supplement bottles..more cotton, less product, same price.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 24, 2013)

That's reminded of tablets Mum had to take.  They'd come in a biggish medicine container,  but when you pulled enough cotton wool out to choke a donkey there'd be a thimbleful of tiny little tablets in the bottom of it.  What are they thinking?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 24, 2013)

_Ozarkgal we have the same here in Australia, when you watch them in Parliment, you could swear you are watching kids in kindergarten, it's a worry when you think that they are running the country_:aargh:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 24, 2013)

Another gripe of mine is these companies putting PALM OIL in long juices, my daughter is allergic to it and there is no mention of it on the labels, why in the hell do you need Palm Oil in juice anyway.:what:


----------



## Michael. (Jul 25, 2013)

Last Monday I was on my way to work on the M25 Motorway


I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new BMW doing over 80 miles per hour with her face up next to her rear view mirror putting on her eyeliner!


I looked away for a couple seconds and when I looked back she was halfway over in my lane, still working on that makeup!!! 


It scared me (I'm a man) so bad, I dropped my shaver, which knocked the Chocolate Bounty Bar out of my other hand.


In all the confusion of trying to straighten out the car using my knees against the steering wheel, it knocked my phone away from my ear which fell into the coffee between my legs, 
splashed and burned Big Jim and the Twins, ruined the damn phone and DISCONNECTED AN IMPORTANT CALL!


WOMEN DRIVERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!




(I retrieved this one from the archives)


----------



## terra (Jul 25, 2013)

My gripe today... when I'm in the supermarket doing my shopping, and trying to find the fastest moving queue through the check-outs... why is it that after much careful and deliberate analysis, I always choose the slowest one.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 25, 2013)

Try lining up at the longest queue.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2013)

When I'm at my part-time job, or anywhere actually, and I am trying to hold a conversation with someone and....they can't put down the damn cell phone for 2 seconds to talk to me.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 25, 2013)

_A gripe of mine is when i walk into a store and the sales assistant says " You right"
Or if i walk into a store and the sales assistant ignores me, i walk out and go elsewhere._


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 25, 2013)

:dito:  All the above. I won't even get into what I think of politicians.

Sometime back I was using a recipe from a cookbook which called for a can of this or a package of that. This recipe a;so listed amounts (most don't list both). There was a big difference in the amounts available now as what was in the recipe.One thing it called for was a 15oz can of evaporated milk. They are 12oz cans now. Can make a big difference in a recipe. 

By hiding smaller amounts in the containers the companies are telling me they think we're too stupid to know. That pisses me off.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael. said:


> Last Monday I was on my way to work on the M25 Motorway
> 
> 
> I looked over to my left and there was a woman in a brand new BMW doing over 80 miles per hour with her face up next to her rear view mirror putting on her eyeliner!
> ...



Good one. :lofl:


----------



## Poppy (Jul 25, 2013)

Geez I am totally pissed off. Just came out of my local pub and some bastard with his head in the clouds not watching where he was going stepped on my fingers.:what:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 25, 2013)

..............all the gun nuts arguing the merits of assault gun ownership.


----------



## terra (Jul 25, 2013)

People who still call them Telegraph Poles... .Why ??... 'cos Telegraph fizzled out 100 odd years ago.    




Power poles !.... that's what they are !....


----------



## Poppy (Jul 25, 2013)

What ever you say terra, but are you sure you're in the 'What Is It' thread?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Tezza, I worked in what was still designated The NSW State Railway *Telegraph* Office and it wasn't 100 years ago.  
It was a few years after Morse though. :glee:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think there's enough free space on the 'Net to hold all my gripes, so I'll just list one - 

 - People that go through life unaware. They were always among us, but now with the distraction of the 'Net and their surgically-implanted phones it's become far worse.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine's mild: it annoys me that I don't get morning sun in my kitchen and bedroom. :grumpy::sorrow: It's hard to be a morning person when the place is as dark as the inside of a cow's belly!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't think there's enough free space on the 'Net to hold all my gripes, so I'll just list one -



My thoughts, exactly.  Scary how we two think alike . . .


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

People who gripe...


----------



## pchinvegas (Jul 25, 2013)

Rudness and disrespect


----------



## Bee (Jul 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> People who gripe...



I'll second that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

Bicycle riders who, although they have a nice wide bike lane, insist on riding in the auto lanes.  Even if they hear/see a car coming behind them, they make no effort to move over. Lots of times they're just 2 or 3 abreast just chatting with each other.  I drive in an area where these helmeted characters are on both sides of the road.  So, the cars end up driving on the middle line to get some kind of distance from them.  Of course, when the poor guy driving on the other side has to do the same, the cars sometimes look like they're playing 'chicken'.  Come on bikers, show some courtesy! 

A guy on the radio was saying that he was making a left hand turn in an intersection, when a bicycle rider ran a red light and cut him off.  He said he had to swerve to avoid hitting him, and almost had an accident.  He said that he pulled up next to the biker, and asked him if he knew he blew through a red light.  The biker said "So?".  He said so...you almost caused me to have an accident back there.  The biker said "Whatever", and rode away.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 25, 2013)

People who gripe about people who gripe on a thread for people to gripe on. :glee::glee::glee:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 25, 2013)

I am pretty much mellow with things that go on, and try hard not to complain when something does upset me. 
I guess that is because the thing that I really do not like is someone that always goes around complaining about life, but they never want to do anything to FIX the situation.  For instance,  I have friends and family that are always complaining about needing money, but if you suggest a way they can earn a bit of extra money, they do not even want to try. 
So my gripe is grippers who gripe, and want to keep on griping.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bicycle riders who, although they have a nice wide bike lane, insist on riding in the auto lanes.  Even if they hear/see a car coming behind them, they make no effort to move over. Lots of times they're just 2 or 3 abreast just chatting with each other.  I drive in an area where these helmeted characters are on both sides of the road.  So, the cars end up driving on the middle line to get some kind of distance from them.  Of course, when the poor guy driving on the other side has to do the same, the cars sometimes look like they're playing 'chicken'.  Come on bikers, show some courtesy!
> 
> A guy on the radio was saying that he was making a left hand turn in an intersection, when a bicycle rider ran a red light and cut him off.  He said he had to swerve to avoid hitting him, and almost had an accident.  He said that he pulled up next to the biker, and asked him if he knew he blew through a red light.  The biker said "So?".  He said so...you almost caused me to have an accident back there.  The biker said "Whatever", and rode away.



Supposedly bike riders are subject to the same laws as autos. If there's a bike lane it would make sense to use it, but legally they still have the right to use the road. What gets MY goat is the folks who go flying down the sidewalk on a bike, which is legally the same as driving a car there. 

A biker has no legal requirement to pull over to allow a car to pass, unless they're doing well under the speed limit, in which case it might be a courtesy to do so. But most experienced riders know - indeed, the "conventional wisdom" is - to take up a FULL LANE, not hunch over to the side, otherwise the cars blow you off into the weeds.

I know - I've been there. 

I think a very large part of the problem isn't the actual motor vehicle laws themselves, but the car culture we have here. The car is King, and woe to anyone challenging its power and authority. You don't see the same attitude in places such as Amsterdam, Belgium and Switzerland, though - there they are a lot more sane. 

Yes, blowing through a red light is totally wrong - for bikes AND for cars - so perhaps that motorist should have called a cop. The majority of bikers don't even KNOW the laws pertaining to riding, much as the majority of drivers don't know them for cars. 

That's why I walk. layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 25, 2013)

[B said:
			
		

> Happyflowerlady[/B];22633]  So my gripe is grippers who gripe, and want to keep on griping.....



 OOOhhhhh, so true. I have a friend (?) like this. She calls me once a week to unload her gripes on me, and if I suggest something that might help the situation, she has 47 very opinionated reasons why it can't be done. Now I just listen and uhhhuh myself through the conversation...life is to short now to invest much time or emotion on people who don't want to help themselves.

*Diwundrin*:





> People who gripe about people who gripe on a thread for people to gripe on. :glee::glee::glee:









If your computer doesn't have this key, you're on the wrong thread!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, see now there's another major catastrophe to moan about, I bought a heap of those latexy looking keyboard covers off eBay to keep the crumbs out.  Worked great.  Until I got this new laptop that they don't fit!  Waaaaaah.


----------



## TICA (Jul 26, 2013)

I went to three different furniture stores today to buy a new box spring and mattress and two of them wanted to charge me an extra $70.00 to deliver it.   Seriously???? Do they think everyone has a truck or van.  I bought it from the store with no delivery charge but my gripe is that if you buy furniture, they shouldn't charge extra to deliver it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2013)

TICA said:


> I went to three different furniture stores today to buy a new box spring and mattress and two of them wanted to charge me an extra $70.00 to deliver it.   Seriously???? Do they think everyone has a truck or van.  I bought it from the store with no delivery charge but my gripe is that if you buy furniture, they shouldn't charge extra to deliver it.



The delivery charge is common practice anymore I thought.    Down here  it is,  but many own or have someone with a truck handy.    The one without the delivery charge probably has it included in the price of the box spring and mattress.   .. 
From my experience, every one is going to get you one way or the other. :blue:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 26, 2013)

On those %^&#@! rude bicycle fools: 

How many times have I tried to explain to them that even if they're in the right, they lose against a 4,000 pound car?!?!?  Lately, they are gaining some ill advised power on the roads.  There are signs along the old twisty turnie road I travel through the coastal mountains that say . . . "Bicycles May Use Whole Road".  So, now that jackass whizzing along at a zippy 20 mph is legally a road hog.

A popular T-shirt they wear now says, "Just because you own a car doesn't mean you own the road".  Aren't my taxes paying for that road you are hogging???

Guy in San Francisco came flying down a hill, ran the red light and killed a pedestrian awhile back.  He was finally convicted but serves no jail time.  He actually had the nerve to blather online after the accident how his helmet saved his life.

I love bikes!  Can't wait until my new one arrives . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2013)

That Guy said:


> On those %^&#@! rude bicycle fools:
> 
> I love bikes!  Can't wait until my new one arrives . . .



You sound like my 45 yr. old son.  His car sits in the garage 90% of the time.  He rides his bike to work, around town (Charlotte) and to the gym most of the time.  He has classes at the college a couple nights a week and is forced to drive his car there,  and when the weather gets too bad for biking.  He was coming home one night around dusk, and a woman backing out of her driveway didn't see him, ran smack into him and he went flying!  Didn't deter him ... after a couple days of bruises and soreness, and bike repairs, it was back to the bike!  
He and his wife ride their bikes for every cause that comes around too ... from 20 to 50 to 150 mile runs.  It's an addiction I guess.


----------



## Reen (Jul 26, 2013)

My gripe for to-day.
Waking up too early and not being able to go back to sleep.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 26, 2013)

Twice today I have been frustrated by cheap Chinese crap that doesn't work.  Decided to try to do a little organizing in my closet today.  I recently bought a Chinese made 3 tier shoe rack that  won't hold shoes.  The bars the shoes set on are at such a steep angle that the shoes continually slide off.  Go to pick one up and put it back causes a landslide of the other shoes.  Ready to throw it through the wall.

Bought a Black and Decker toaster a few months ago based on the stupid reason it was red and matches my kitchen.  Used it about a month and the mechanism that hold the toast down just stopped working.  Took it back to the store and stupidly exchanged it for another one hoping the failure was just a fluke....nope, same thing happened today.:banghead::banghead:

Oh, how I  miss the good old days of cheap, lower quality stuff that was three times as good as the expensive, crappy stuff being made today.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

TWHRider, please don't be so hard on yourself, take a deep breath and relax. :love_heart:  You already do sooo much daily in the way of work around your land, mowing, cutting, cleaning, caring for your horses and other pets.  Hey, we're getting older, and many thing that used to take one day, now take two...I don't envy you with all the daily chores you have...but, I do envy the wonderful life you have with your lovely pastures, horses, etc.

How about this emoticon...suitable ? :banghead:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

I just saw a show on TV about a wild animal keeper whose bear ended up killing someone.  Ya know...I really hate people who take wild animals out of their natural habitats, and keep them in cages on their property.  I have NO sympathy for any of these characters who get killed by their own animals, better them than someone else.  The sad part is, that the poor animal is usually euthanized as well for the deed....so unfair! :what:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 26, 2013)

*TWH Rider*: 





> looked for a suitable emoticon for this rant but I can't find one - I'm too P.O.'d at what I didn't get done to think straight - lol lol



 Some days are diamonds and some days are coal....been a week of coal for me, so I can really relate to your frustration. I am trying to unload my brain of all the things I "have" to get done, and prioritize my list for the day..This last little foray into the medical underworld took the wind out of my sails and hubby tattled on me to the doctor yesterday about my "full steam ahead" behavior. 

I'm trying hard to understand the concept of the mind is willing, but the body says forget it!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just saw a show on TV about a wild animal keeper whose bear ended up killing someone. Ya know...I really hate people who take wild animals out of their natural habitats, and keep them in cages on their property. I have NO sympathy for any of these characters who get killed by their own animals, better them than someone else. The sad part is, that the poor animal is usually euthanized as well for the deed....so unfair! :what:



I couldn't agree more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarpuff (Jul 26, 2013)

Poppy annoys me .. thank God he live down under ...
 What really annoys me .. its so hot here and my hubby has the air conditioner on so 
 high .. that my daughter and I are  freezing and when we get up in the morning .We
feel it still is winter ..


----------



## Poppy (Jul 26, 2013)

Are you sure, sugar?


----------



## terra (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Poppy...    




Sure sign that I'm old when all I have to do is whinge about something... I should be happy as Larry everyday that I wake up and find that I'm still alive & well.

cheers mate...


----------



## sugarpuff (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes I am sure .... I have told you already .... are you forgetting already ...View attachment 1616


----------



## Poppy (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Sugarpuff, do you read everything upside down???


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 26, 2013)

*twh*:





> that would probably be us and we'd be sober ----------------- or------------mehbee not.



 Pretty sure I'd be "mehbbe not" lately,if given half a chancelayful:  A good old rip snorter might be just what the doctor ordered...pretty sure I saw that on my chart


----------



## muckferret (Jul 30, 2013)

Diwundrin i stay right away from politics, smirk, and religion smirk smirk
by saying that i know you will understand opps chortle.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 30, 2013)

Dookey have you been sitting on those front porches with girls here, or did you just brew up a new batch of moonshine? :highly_amused:

Azzif anyone would expect you to weigh in to contentious subjects, tch,  any more than I would. 




:highly_amused:


----------



## muckferret (Jul 30, 2013)

Di baby its MUCKY now, yes i know its difficult to escape the light of my noble being but the Duke only survives on silverpeers, 
we must be careful not to confuse our American brothers and sisters but if you wish we could smooch on pm's he he he he


----------



## maxHR (Jul 30, 2013)

Vacation? whats that? on farm we was early to bed early to rise and do chores before school 7 days a week. those cows didn't milk themselves y'know. :gettowork:


----------



## Anne (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm with you, TWH..it's hard to believe how the media feels the need to tell parents what to feed their children, what not to feed them, what time to go to bed, how many hours sleep they need, etc, etc.....along with what toys might cause a choking hazard or whatever.


Last night it was that children can choke on hot dogs (really)??  So...cut them up, and/or cut them lengthwise first.  I just assume that the media thinks we're a bunch of idiots who have no clue how to raise kids, or know what foods to buy to feed them, let alone ourselves - sheeeesh!!!!


----------



## maxHR (Jul 30, 2013)

A kid died near where i live recently , she swallowed a small 'button' style battery, the type used in small gadget and watches. Never knew a battery they could do that, sometimes we don't know everything.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 30, 2013)

sugarpuff said:


> Poppy annoys me .. thank God he live down under ...
> What really annoys me .. its so hot here and my hubby has the air conditioner on so
> high .. that my daughter and I are  freezing and when we get up in the morning .We
> feel it still is winter ..



Global warming SugarPuff ??  Winter in July ??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> People who gripe about people who gripe on a thread for people to gripe on. :glee::glee::glee:



Good gripe Di! :applause2:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

My gripe is the little man or woman's voice I hear lately after commercial ads.  They speak super fast, where it's almost impossible to understand them without great effort.  They speedily run through all the conditions, exemptions, side effects, etc...of the product. :saywhat:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine is listening to college football. These stupid announcers have to keep repeating "True Freshman" a hundred times. Who cares. We already know.  You have  told us over and over.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2013)

*Gripe Sheet… (funny stuff!)*


After every flight, UPS pilots fill out a form, called a “gripe sheet,” which tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. The mechanics correct the problems; document their repairs on the form, and then pilots review the gripe sheets before the next flight.
Never let it be said that ground crews lack a sense of humor. Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by UPS ‘ pilots (marked with a P) and the solutions recorded (marked with an S) by maintenance engineers. By the way, UPS is the only major airline that has never, ever, had an accident.   (This is from 5 years ago) 

P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement.
S: Almost replaced left inside main tire.

P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough.
S: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft.

P: Something loose in cockpit
S: Something tightened in cockpit

P: Dead bugs on windshield.
S: Live bugs on back-order.

P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent
S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground.

P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear.
S: Evidence removed.

P: DME volume unbelievably loud.
S: DME volume set to more believable level.

P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick.
S: That’s what friction locks are for.

P: IFF inoperative in OFF mode.
S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode.

P: Suspected crack in windshield.
S: Suspect you’re right

P: Number 3 engine missing.
S: Engine found on right wing after brief search.

P: Aircraft handles funny.
S: Aircraft warned to: straighten up, fly right, and be serious.

P: Target radar hums.
S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics.

P: Mouse in cockpit.
S: Cat installed.

P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer.
S: Took hammer away from midget.
————————————


----------



## Katybug (Sep 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Onya (good for you) OGal, that's the spirit.  We carried on a treat about ours too on the old forum, didn't like to do it here,  but 'nice' to know you're ticked off with your lot too.
> 
> Would you be surprised to know that there's a TV show here that takes a look at your politics, a bit tongue in cheek, but they know their stuff.
> 'Planet America' it's called.  It started up as a bit of prank when your last elections were getting into gear and was to finish with the elections but gathered such a fan base that they kept it going.  I don't see all of them but it's a great comfort to know that we don't have the only borderline morons in the world holding public office.
> ...



*Just curious, do your politicians have anywhere near the same ****** notoriety as ours?  We can't be the only country with that craziness.  You've read of ours for decades, but I don't remember reading political trash from Oz such as e-mailing a picture of ONE's SELF, as some of our "stoopid" politicians have done....and the most recent just had to have the surname of "Weiner!"  LOL... so appropriate it's almost unbelievable. *


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

> *Just curious, do your politicians have anywhere near the same ****** notoriety as ours?*



Oh Hell yes!  You don't have that market cornered.  We had one just this last election who had the hide to run as an independent after being thrown out of the Party and being convicted, and better yet, waiting sentence!,  of defrauding the Union funds to pay for his exploits in brothels.  Reckons it wasn't him.  Yeah right, must have a double out there that the hookers have identified and has the same signature on the credit card.

We've had our share of two timers, one of them at least a Prime Minister giving teary apologies for stepping out on the wife who had supported him during his entire career.  We've had more than a few sprung in strip joints (another PM) and leaving brothels and banging their secretaries and cruising gay pickup areas and even a convicted child molester.  Oooooh yeah, we got 'em too.   Their names are just more ordinary.


----------



## GDAD (Sep 17, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Oh Hell yes!  You don't have that market cornered.  We had one just this last election who had the hide to run as an independent after being thrown out of the Party and being convicted, and better yet, waiting sentence!,  of defrauding the Union funds to pay for his exploits in brothels.  Reckons it wasn't him.  Yeah right, must have a double out there that the hookers have identified and has the same signature on the credit card.
> 
> We've had our share of two timers, one of them at least a Prime Minister giving teary apologies for stepping out on the wife who had supported him during his entire career.  We've had more than a few sprung in strip joints (another PM) and leaving brothels and banging their secretaries and cruising gay pickup areas and even a convicted child molester.  Oooooh yeah, we got 'em too.   Their names are just more ordinary.



Don't forget KERRS cur  M>F who was caught with his pants down while in Washington!:eek1:
Also K>R who was caught in a strip club in Las Vegas


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

Gave KR's strippers a mention but how could I have missed Mal's mysterious missing TROUSERS!!  I'm slippin'. :rofl:

(That was yet another Prime Minister btw)


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't forget ...

*Bill Snedden’s death*

 Billy Snedden was an Aussie politician who, in 1974, almost became  prime minister. In his scandal, at least he didn’t have to face the  music after dying mid-coitus… with his son’s ex.

 The married man was in Sydney for the campaign launch for the 1987  election and dined with friends and a “mystery woman”. They retired to  the Travelodge at Rushcutters Bay where, as a tactful policeman at the  scene said, he “died at the peak of physical congress”.

A less tactful cop added, with a “loaded condom”. The woman involved  was a mystery until years later when Snedden’s son, Drew, told a  reporter: “It was an ex-girlfriend of mine actually.”

Read more: Andrew Mitchell's 'pleb' scandal and other recent real vs rubbish politics scandals - TNT Magazine 

​


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

Billy !!!  I forgot Billy!  

 

To carry the PM connection further, the rumour going around was that he'd been sprung with Sonya McMahon another PMs wife. Wrong but that was the goss.

AAAAaaaaannnnnd  how about the Kernow/ Evans 'connection'.?  She was Democrats leader and he was Labor Foreign Minister.

.... and another PM,  Gillard and Emerson had a thing goin' which like the Kernow/Evans thing no one really wants to think about.

Then there was 'Brownie', he used to tumble the missus on his office desk between chamber sittings, but guess it doesn't count if it's just the missus right? 


 
No wonder we never get a decent government, they're all otherwise occupied.



We could go through our State pollies too, Joe Tripodi nicknamed 'Tripod 1' for obvious reasons, and John Della Bonker (Bosca) but I think our American friends get the message that while their scandals go worldwide, ours just don't make it that far.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

My gripe for today is home/roof improvement sales people who come around knocking on doors after bad weather, such as the recent heavy rains we've had.  The majority of these people are scammers, and take the money and run if you do let them plan to repair anything.  Also, I have a small no solicitors sign on my door, which is always conveniently ignored by these jokers.

My doorbell rings, and the dog is giving his warning barks.  So, as soon as I hear what the older guy is trying to sell, and watch the younger loser with him looking my house up and down, as if he knows enough to judge potential damage, I tell them I'm not interested.  I didn't tell them this, but we have already replaced the siding, windows and roof since we bought the house...so everything is in excellent condition, and if it wasn't, they would not be the ones hired for repairs, that's for sure.

After I tell him I'm not interested, he tries to convince me to let them do a free inspection, to make sure my home has no damage.  I tell him no, I'm not interested.  Then he holds out his flyer and tells me to take it just in case I change my mind.  I tell him no, I'm not interested.  He then starts to step forward to put it in my screen door, and tells me he'll just leave it with me, just in case.  So, already being annoyed, and knowing that other sales people have already put a hole in my screen shoving their flyers there, I firmly told him NO! It will go right into the trash!!  Finally he left. 

I looked out my window again, and saw them talking to a neighbor across the street.  It seemed like there were 3 vehicles that went with these people.

Sure enough, a half hour later, a woman comes to my door with a clip-board.  She says that she's giving free roof inspections in the neighborhood to check for weather related damaged.  I tell her I'm not interested.  She then asks me when the last time was that I had a roof inspection...in my more convincing tone, I told her I'm not interested.  What's with these people, they don't take no for an answer?? :banghead:

A lot of these 'travelers' are just scammers that chase storms.  They have no legitimate businesses, or even a store, office, etc. in town.  They try to get unsuspecting people. many times elderly people, to give them a down-payment for promised work, then they take off.   I heard that there were already scammers in the really hard hit areas of the flooding that were preying on the victim...people, gotta love 'em! :what:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

maxHR said:


> A kid died near where i live recently , she swallowed a small 'button' style battery, the type used in small gadget and watches. Never knew a battery they could do that, sometimes we don't know everything.



Sorry to hear that a child lost her life like that.  I knew those small button batteries were deadly.  I had bought my cat a couple of natural looking mice toys, when you just touched them, they made a realistic mouse squeak.  My cat loved them.  My dog got hold of one and ripped it apart, exposing the batteries.  Needless to say, the toys went into the trash...couldn't have them with a dog around, wouldn't want to lose him over something like that.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> My gripe for today is home/roof improvement sales people who come around knocking on doors after bad weather, such as the recent heavy rains we've had.  The majority of these people are scammers, and take the money and run if you do let them plan to repair anything.  Also, I have a small no solicitors sign on my door, which is always conveniently ignored by these jokers.
> 
> My doorbell rings, and the dog is giving his warning barks.  So, as soon as I hear what the older guy is trying to sell, and watch the younger loser with him looking my house up and down, as if he knows enough to judge potential damage, I tell them I'm not interested.  I didn't tell them this, but we have already replaced the siding, windows and roof since we bought the house...so everything is in excellent condition, and if it wasn't, they would not be the ones hired for repairs, that's for sure.
> 
> ...



*I can so relate to your story, Seabreeze.  When I lived in my home I was bothered by these types on a regular basis, so I had a 2nd peephole added to my door.  The first peephole was of average height and at 5 ft., I couldn't see through it.  After the 2nd peephole was added, I was able to check out visitors.  If I didn't know them, I totally ignored them.  I silently walked away w/o even so much as an acknowledgement of anyone even being there.  I saved myself many hours of frustration, cuz no matter what they were selling, I had no interest in buying or in wasting my time with them.

Now, living in a condo, no one can get in the building without a private pass code and it's wonderful.  If someone knocks, I know it's a neighbor and they're always welcome.  
*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

Pappy said:


> When I'm at my part-time job, or anywhere actually, and I am trying to hold a conversation with someone and....they can't put down the damn cell phone for 2 seconds to talk to me.



Gawd, I hate that as well, Pappy, don't even get me started!!!!!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

!@#$%^& damned telemarketers!!!!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree Katybug and Pappy...that and when you pick up the phone and say "hello" the person on the other end is talking to someone there with her, my daughter does this.

Oh and telemarketers....I put my name on the 'do not call list' and they still call..


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_Answer the call and say you have a person at the door and won't be long and don't go back to the phone_


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree Katybug and Pappy...that and when you pick up the phone and say "hello" the person on the other end is talking to someone there with her, my daughter does this.
> 
> Oh and telemarketers....I put my name on the 'do not call list' and they still call..




*What is it with our daughters, Jackie?  Mine talks to her children at the same time she's talking to me -- throughout the conversation.  Drives me nuts, but "whadda ya gonna do?" (wink!)

I have to LOL at myself for a previous post where I'm bitchin' because I'm on the DO NOT CALL list and they ignore it. Of course they do, the rules don't apply in East India!  Silly me!  Tho I do get USA calls as well, very few compared to the int'l calls.
*


----------



## terra (Oct 9, 2013)

Telemarketers ??... this is how I deal with them.
I have caller I.D on my phone,
 if I don't recognise the callers phone number,.. I always answer, "000 (Australian equivalent to 911 in USA)  Police, Ambulance & Fire... what is your emergency ?"

They hang up in a flash and never call back.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 9, 2013)

Our Do Not Call register exempts local businesses and charities too.  It's a hazy line though as most of the 'local' ones still seem to have New Delhi accents!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

terra said:


> Telemarketers ??... this is how I deal with them.
> I have caller I.D on my phone,
> if I don't recognise the callers phone number,.. I always answer, "000 (Australian equivalent to 911 in USA)  Police, Ambulance & Fire... what is your emergency ?"
> 
> They hang up in a flash and never call back.



*Very clever, Terra, I love that!!!  But I promise the dedicated ones who call me would think they had dialed the wrong number and redial me!  

Thank God for Caller ID that allows me to ignore the call or pick up the phone & be rude.  Otherwise, I would be at their mercy all day, everyday I'm home!*


----------



## Katybug (Oct 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Our Do Not Call register exempts local businesses and charities too.  It's a hazy line though as most of the 'local' ones still seem to have New Delhi accents!



*We've got those "New Delhi" accents down pat, don't we? *


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 9, 2013)

_That's brilliant Terra, if ever i get any of those calls i will use that_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 10, 2013)

terra said:


> Telemarketers ??... this is how I deal with them.
> I have caller I.D on my phone,
> if I don't recognise the callers phone number,.. I always answer, "000 (Australian equivalent to 911 in USA)  Police, Ambulance & Fire... what is your emergency ?"
> 
> They hang up in a flash and never call back.


Saw this answer somewhere:  "It's done, it's over but there is blood everywhere.  I'm coming over for the other five grand."


----------



## Katybug (Oct 10, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Saw this answer somewhere:  "It's done, it's over but there is blood everywhere.  I'm coming over for the other five grand."



*LOL  That's a good one too, but I would have to mention "gunshot wound" somewhere in there.  

Please let me share, as I'm so happy about it.  I'm not going into work 'til 1 and have been home all morning -- NOT ONE SALES CALL has come in!!!!   I can't remember a morning, including wk-ends, that no one has bothered me.  The blocking is obviously working.  Woo Hoo!*


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 10, 2013)

If I get a call from a blocked number I tell them I can't talk right now, give me your number and I'll call you back in a few minutes

They always hang up.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 10, 2013)

Cells phones are my biggest pet peeve bar none.

Some people can't seem to do anything without their 'effing phone glued to their ear or they are texting up a storm when you are trying to talk to them. 
What the hell is so important all the time ?!?!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 10, 2013)

While we're on the subject of phones . . .      I have to be on a ridiculous conference call every afternoon which isn't so bad...   But!  There are generally 25 people on the call and some are so rude and crude they can't even mute themselves and end up coughing and sighing into the phone, having conversations with someone in the room, tearing paper off a printer, banging things around and just generally making it hard to hear whatever it is we're supposed to be "enjoying"!!!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 10, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Cells phones are my biggest pet peeve bar none.
> 
> Some people can't seem to do anything without their 'effing phone glued to their ear or they are texting up a storm when you are trying to talk to them.
> What the hell is so important all the time ?!?!



*The man I work for can do it simultaneously....puts a conference call on mute and texts someone else on a completely different matter.  I've been in the car with him driving while he's doing this (and so has his son.)  His excuse is "this is the way I make my living."  His obsession with it drives us all bonkers, but we love him in spite of it.  
Cell phones & texting by anyone at a dinner table or in front of other people who are trying to converse with them MAKES ME WANT TO SCREAM AT THEIR RUDENESS!!!
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2013)

Even if my husband calls me when I'm on a check out line at the store, I tell the cashier excuse me, and tell him I'll call him right back.  This only happened a couple of times, but the cashier commented once about how rude people are.  They talk on their cellphones throughout the entire transaction, and completely ignore that they're dealing with another person in real life.  I had to agree, not many folks have manners nowadays.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 10, 2013)

The world is a nut house without fences and there are so many rude people in the world, rude and clueless. I have worked with people over the years, who quite honestly I am surprised they can even get dressed in the morning, let alone find their way back to work.

I have worked in the same office building, with many of the same people, for 23 years. 450 of us, all one company in one building. Anyway, rudeness abounds.

I can't ever have a conversation with my boss without her cell phone going off and she just ignores me and starts yaking away, and 99% of the time it is a personal call. Oy Vay!

OK I feel better.layful:


----------



## Katybug (Oct 10, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> The world is a nut house without fences and there are so many rude people in the world, rude and clueless. I have worked with people over the years, who quite honestly I am surprised they can even get dressed in the morning, let alone find their way back to work.
> 
> I have worked in the same office building, with many of the same people, for 23 years. 450 of us, all one company in one building. Anyway, rudeness abounds.
> 
> ...



I feel the same, taking a personal call when in conversation with another -- short of an emergency -- IMO, is as rude as it gets.  We have a group who meet for dinner once a month and the first thing we do as we sit down is turn off cell phones, almost in unison.  But then there are a few I know who chat away with anyone & everyone who calls them as if I weren't there. I find myself making up reasons not to get together with them.  There is no excuse for horrible manners!

I love that so many businesses are posting large signs these days...TURN OFF CELL PHONES.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

*Katy wrote*
                                 The man I work for can do it simultaneously....puts a conference call on mute and texts someone else on a completely different matter. I've been in the car with him driving while he's doing this (and so has his son.) His excuse is "this is the way I make my living." His obsession with it drives us all bonkers, but we love him in spite of it. 
Cell phones & texting by anyone at a dinner table or in front of other people who are trying to converse with them MAKES ME WANT TO SCREAM AT THEIR RUDENESS!!!

_* Katy does your boss text while he is driving or are you driving?, if it's him driving & texting i would refuse to get in the car as he is putting all of you at risk of a serious accident even fatality*_


----------



## Katybug (Oct 10, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> *Katy wrote*
> The man I work for can do it simultaneously....puts a conference call on mute and texts someone else on a completely different matter. I've been in the car with him driving while he's doing this (and so has his son.) His excuse is "this is the way I make my living." His obsession with it drives us all bonkers, but we love him in spite of it.
> Cell phones & texting by anyone at a dinner table or in front of other people who are trying to converse with them MAKES ME WANT TO SCREAM AT THEIR RUDENESS!!!
> 
> _* Katy does your boss text while he is driving or are you driving?, if it's him driving & texting i would refuse to get in the car as he is putting all of you at risk of a serious accident even fatality*_



Sorry to say, Jill, he's driving.  I know it's dangerous, but I'm not in a position to challenge it.  I just clench my fists, grit my teeth, and hope for the best -- as does my lil guy's mom.  There really is no way to get his attention on this.  He's hardheaded as can be and tho endearing, he does as he pleases...as most wealthy guys do.   I realize the consequences and ride with him as little as possible.  If I refused to ride with him, he would be insulted and I would be out of work.  Obviously, at my age, jobs aren't easy to come by. As for lil Jordan, how do you rectify this?  His dad is not drinking, and since you can't reason with him on it, I am desperate for the cell phone/texting/driving laws to be enforced ASAP! 

The saddest joke of all, he has made gentle reference to "*as we age we have to be more careful".*...so he asks *ME *to please pay close attention when I'm driving with Jordan in the car!!!  Everyone who knows him shakes their head in amazement on that one. 

I could write a book....he's one of the most amazing people I've ever known.  Brilliant, hugely successful...President of the National Honor Society of a huge high school and not a damned lick of common sense!


----------



## Anne (Oct 10, 2013)

No doubt you've all seen people walking down the street together; texting each other instead of talking.  And, on the news, some guy in the subway playing with a pistol and *No one *noticed because they all had cell phones they were looking at????   That's just nuts.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Sorry to say, Jill, he's driving.  I know it's dangerous, but I'm not in a position to challenge it.  I just clench my fists, grit my teeth, and hope for the best -- as does my lil guy's mom.  There really is no way to get his attention on this.  He's hardheaded as can be and tho endearing, he does as he pleases...as most wealthy guys do.   I realize the consequences and ride with him as little as possible.  If I refused to ride with him, he would be insulted and I would be out of work.  Obviously, at my age, jobs aren't easy to come by. As for lil Jordan, how do you rectify this?  His dad is not drinking, and since you can't reason with him on it, I am desperate for the cell phone/texting/driving laws to be enforced ASAP!
> 
> The saddest joke of all, he has made gentle reference to "*as we age we have to be more careful".*...so he asks *ME *to please pay close attention when I'm driving with Jordan in the car!!!  Everyone who knows him shakes their head in amazement on that one.
> 
> I could write a book....he's one of the most amazing people I've ever known.  Brilliant, hugely successful...President of the National Honor Society of a huge high school and not a damned lick of common sense!



Sorry to say this Katy but your boss is a selfish A-hole who has no consideration for anyones safety, it only takes a split second and you could be in a fatal accident, i would refuse to get in the car if he is going to text, what's he going to do  Sack you, at least you would be alive.
              My late husband was a cop and had to deal with the aftermath of dickheads texting while driving, it wasn't a pretty site and all the people that were affected by that selfish act, and they still do it .
             They need to bring in a law that says all mobile phones to be turned off before driving and put in the boot.
                     Please read him the riot act Katy as we value your life even if he doesn't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree, another daily gripe, a$$holes that text while driving.  Bad enough the jokers that just talk on their cell phones and go into their "zone".    I just hope that if they do cause a crash, they are the only ones that die or get crippled in it.  A petty 'I'm sorry' after the deed is done is worthless to the person who loses their lives or their family who's grieving...they can take that sorry and stick it!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2013)

I swear - technology is both the savior _and_ the killer of modern society. Once, just once I'd like to see a tech that doesn't have a down-side, but my belief in the Yin-Yang nature of life precludes that. 

Roomie just bought a new mop and mop bucket through QVC (Easy-Pay payments, of course - I don't want to *know* what she paid!) that supposedly does everything for you except the actual mopping. I haven't seen it, mainly because it hasn't arrived yet, but she said it has automatic wringing functions, a purple bucket, blah, blah, blah ... I told her that as a former commercial cleaning contractor I had found that the basics, the tried-and-true simple things, were always the most reliable, but she won't hear of it.

Oh, well ... I get to observe first-hand once again the folly of human nature. layful:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 11, 2013)

You were a former commercial cleaning contractor Phil ??  Small world !!  Me too and I understand your mop fetish.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

Hate to tell you folks this but it is illegal in Washington State to drive and use your phone for texting/talking, but it must have been enforced for about 10 minutes or something, because you still see people doing it all the time out on the roads. It hasn't stopped anybody as far as I have ever noticed. So even if your state makes it illegal, er, big deal. 

It's about as effective as drunk driving laws are, I have known quite a few people, friends and relatives, who have been killed by a drunk driver, in our state they seem to just get a slap on the hand and are off to do it again, for my money it's just like taking a gun out and shooting somebody, if you are drunk and kill them with your car, you ought to go to jail forever.

That reminds me I was reading a news story yesterday about some drunk drivers who killed people in New Jersey I believe it was, and the Lawyers was trying to say they weren't guilty because they were so drunk they had no idea what they were doing so therefore they really weren't guilty. I have looked for the story and can't find it now.

Back to cell phones, it seems to me it would be a regular cash cow for States if the enforced cell phone laws, they could rake in wheelbarrows of money daily.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> You were a former commercial cleaning contractor Phil ??  Small world !!  Me too and I understand your mop fetish.



Yep, I had always taken cleaning jobs part-time when I needed spare cash because (1) it was physical work that gave me a good workout, and (2) I could put my mind on cruise-control while I was doing it.

After I sold my last school I was looking for something to do and I thought, "Hey, cleaning is EASY!". 

Yeah ... when all you do is push a mop for someone else. But when you're running crews, bidding, ordering supplies ... THEN it gets to be a lot like a REAL business.  

I had fun with it while it lasted (4 years or so), sold it and officially "retired" from trying to win The Game. Was offered a position as head bouncer in a strip club, and upon weighing the merits of both mop buckets and twirling tassels the latter won hands-down. layful:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Phil, you've just gone down in my estimations. 

Psst:  What's the address of the club?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Phil, you've just gone down in my estimations.



In _most_ people's estimations I'm _already_ lower than a pregnant snake's belly, so no harm, no foul. 



> Psst:  What's the address of the club?



Meh, you do NOT want to go there. Not now. Not since _I_ left. Not unless you have some KM2 Kevlar underwear and your full inoculations. It went from a place you could bring your GF / wife to a place where you gamble your life. 

I DO have email addys, cell numbers and "candid" pictures of all the girls, tho ... contact me for details and prices. layful:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 11, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> I DO have email addys, cell numbers and "candid" pictures of all the girls, tho ... contact me for details and prices. layful:


Can you do a deal on airfares too ????


----------

